# Looking for a cargo box setup



## Boxer4u (Apr 23, 2019)

Hey all,
New member here and first time VW owner. I traded in my 15 Jeep Grand Cherokee on a new 19 SEL R-Line. 

My family and I are going on vacation in a month and I’m looking to purchase a set of crossbars and a rooftop cargo box. I see that VW offers the crossbars and the box but I’m unsure of the quality or if there are better options. I can get the whole setup from the dealer for about $650 which is a discounted price. 

I’m having a difficult time figuring out the compatibility of other brands ( Thule, Yakima, INNO ) bars and boxes. 

Any insight would be much appreciated!


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

There are threads here on this with an easy search. With a set of VW bars (which will allow the sunroof to clear) you can run any of the popular brands. I have a Yakima Skybox 16. My recommendation is VW bars and pick your box.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

Boxer4u said:


> Hey all,
> New member here and first time VW owner. I traded in my 15 Jeep Grand Cherokee on a new 19 SEL R-Line.
> 
> My family and I are going on vacation in a month and I’m looking to purchase a set of crossbars and a rooftop cargo box. I see that VW offers the crossbars and the box but I’m unsure of the quality or if there are better options. I can get the whole setup from the dealer for about $650 which is a discounted price.
> ...


How much stuff are you looking to haul? I'm assuming you're referring to the 12-cu-ft VW box and not the folding Urban Loader "box"?

I'd went with the Rhino Rack bars, since I'd found them locally for a super cheap price (barely used). These are the lowest profile bars that will allow full access with the sunroof. They clear my sunroof (without box), but won't be able to fully open the sunroof if the box is attached. Don't know why someone would want to open the sunroof when the box is attached. 

Went with the Thule Force XT XL 18-cu-ft box for size and cargo capacity.


----------



## Boxer4u (Apr 23, 2019)

KarstGeo said:


> There are threads here on this with an easy search. With a set of VW bars (which will allow the sunroof to clear) you can run any of the popular brands. I have a Yakima Skybox 16. My recommendation is VW bars and pick your box.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Thank you for the picture and recommendations. I will definitely look into a different box brand. 

Did the k&n filter do anything for the “butt dyno “? LOL


----------



## Boxer4u (Apr 23, 2019)

knedrgr said:


> How much stuff are you looking to haul? I'm assuming you're referring to the 12-cu-ft VW box and not the folding Urban Loader "box"?
> 
> I'd went with the Rhino Rack bars, since I'd found them locally for a super cheap price (barely used). These are the lowest profile bars that will allow full access with the sunroof. They clear my sunroof (without box), but won't be able to fully open the sunroof if the box is attached. Don't know why someone would want to open the sunroof when the box is attached.
> 
> Went with the Thule Force XT XL 18-cu-ft box for size and cargo capacity.


Well it’s the wife and I, and our 3 kids. Luggage, cooler, a stroller and some foldable camping chairs. I’ve also been eyeing the Thule Force XT L and it looks to be a nice box. Yes I was referring to the 12 CU FT VW box. 

Thanks for the info and picture!


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Boxer4u said:


> Thank you for the picture and recommendations. I will definitely look into a different box brand.
> 
> Did the k&n filter do anything for the “butt dyno “? LOL


No but you get a *tiny* bit more sound.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

Boxer4u said:


> Well it’s the wife and I, and our 3 kids. Luggage, cooler, a stroller and some foldable camping chairs. I’ve also been eyeing the Thule Force XT L and it looks to be a nice box. Yes I was referring to the 12 CU FT VW box.
> 
> Thanks for the info and picture!


No problem. Sounds like you have a similar amount of people and luggage as us. We have 3 adults and two kids (5 yr and 2 yr). For a short vacation, we would have 3-4 duffel bags, 1 backpack, med hardshell cooler, and a small foldable stroller. The 18-cu-ft box (XL size) was perfect for everything. Cooler would go in the trunk. Older kid went in the 3rd seat, and the 3rd adult was in the 2nd row to tend to the two kids.

I say get the larger box so you can store as much as you can. Always easier to deal with extra space to make everyone more comfortable in the car.


----------

